# How much in brownies for 2 people?



## valuablevariable (Dec 11, 2007)

I have limited supply and wanted to make some brownies for me and a friend. Just enough to get us nice and stoned with no left overs. How many gs would i need for just us two? Would 2-3 be enough, sure more is always better, but done right will this get us both stoned?


----------



## Lacy (Dec 11, 2007)

_Yes! 2 or 3 grams is enough in a small 8" square baking pan. Crumple up the hash into tiny morsels and spread evenly throughout and you'll be good to go._

_This reminds me of years ago when a really good friend of mine came to visit me. He pulls out this great big huge chuck of hash and says lets get high so we decide to bake some chocolate muffins. My girlfriend and I made the brownies while my other guy friend started breaking up the hash._

_I had no idea how much hash per muffin my friend added but 2 hours later we ended up at a local graveyard lying on the ground laughing our faces off.  We just couldn't get up._

_It wouldn't have been so bad if there wasn't a service going on a couple of isles away.  _

_Did I say this was MANY years ago. peace:_


valuablevariable said:


> I have limited supply and wanted to make some brownies for me and a friend. Just enough to get us nice and stoned with no left overs. How many gs would i need for just us two? Would 2-3 be enough, sure more is always better, but done right will this get us both stoned?


----------



## nomoretrouble (Dec 12, 2007)

Ha, once me and a few friends put 2 oz's in an 8x10 pan of brownies. WOW. I ended up tripping. Only time weed has ever made me hallucinate.


----------



## valuablevariable (Dec 13, 2007)

thats insane, theres more weed than brownie in a bite


----------

